# LilBit Went to the Rainbow Bridge



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Lilbit, run free beautiful girl ♥


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

RIP sweet girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet girl, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of Lilbit, what a beautiful girl.

Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Its so hard when we have to say goodbye.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, LilBit.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run free, sweet girl.

Lighting a candle in honor of Lilbit: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

Peace be with you.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Lil Bit. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet LilBit x


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about LilBit. I'm glad she lived such a long life. I don't know that it makes it any easier though when they pass away.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry--I had been wondering how she was doing. Run free little one!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Godspeed Lilbit..


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all for your heartfelt responses. It has been very difficult since we had her as a part of our lives everyday for sooo long. It makes it much easier when I read your condolences. Odd that the people at my work did not mention a thing and they knew from Facebook. I had so many nice comments. I was surprised at my co-workers. I think some people think that it is better not to mention the deceased, pet or human. I feel the opposite. I guess the next hard part will be getting her ashes back. Thank you! :wavey: Vicki and LilBit


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Amberbark said:


> Thank you all for your heartfelt responses. It has been very difficult since we had as a part of our lives everyday for sooo long. It makes it a little easier when I read your condolences. I guess the next hard part will be getting her ashes back. Thank you! :wavey: Vicki and LilBit


I just read this and I want to add my condolences to the others. It is so very hard. One thing that I got comfort from was bringing them home. We have their box of ashes in the bedroom on our nightstands, one for Jesse and one for Cheyenne.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Amberbark said:


> Thank you all for your heartfelt responses. It has been very difficult since we had as a part of our lives everyday for sooo long. It makes it a little easier when I read your condolences. I guess the next hard part will be getting her ashes back. Thank you! :wavey: Vicki and LilBit


I just saw this, please know my heart goes out to you. It must be almost impossible to remember life without her presence. I don't know if you have a plan for what to do with her ashes, it might help to start thinking about it. I have had my first Golden, Baxter's ashes on top of my dining room cabinet - it's high up - for a few years now and can't bring myself to do something. I don't know why. (On a lighter note, I do have a vision of a "Meet The Parents" scenario if I continue to avoid a decision, it makes me think I need to order a new rose bush from Antique Rose Emporium and go ahead and quit procrastinating.) Thank you for helping me, I didn't mean to start rambling, it just sort of came out. I am truly sorry for your loss of your Lil' Bit. Do you have some photos from her youth that you could share with us? I'd love to see them....
Kristy


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber*

Amber, our GR, is my husband's first dog. He said that if/when something happens to her (she is two) and this is what it is like.....he will NEVER get another dog. He was close to a whimpering mess.....close, but would not let himself. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

nolefan said:


> I just saw this, please know my heart goes out to you. It must be almost impossible to remember life without her presence. I don't know if you have a plan for what to do with her ashes, it might help to start thinking about it. I have had my first Golden, Baxter's ashes on top of my dining room cabinet - it's high up - for a few years now and can't bring myself to do something. I don't know why. (On a lighter note, I do have a vision of a "Meet The Parents" scenario if I continue to avoid a decision, it makes me think I need to order a new rose bush from Antique Rose Emporium and go ahead and quit procrastinating.) Thank you for helping me, I didn't mean to start rambling, it just sort of came out. I am truly sorry for your loss of your Lil' Bit. Do you have some photos from her youth that you could share with us? I'd love to see them....
> Kristy


Kristy...I don't have a plan yet. I kept her ceramic food dish that my granddaughter made her, her little stuffed toy dog with her collar and tags. Never saw a dog that LOVED treats so much. That was the best that I could do for now......:'''(. Here are some pics of her....


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of Lilbit. Remember all those wonderful years together. Our thoughts are with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. LilBit looked like a fun dog. I imagine she is swimming and playing up there with all the other dogs in heaven. RIP LilBit..run free!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free LilBit, to play and swim while waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank You to All*

Thanks to all that posted your condolences. It is getting a little better day-by-day. My dogsitter/vet tech said that she held it together until she went back to care for my remaining two pups, Amber and Piper, yesterday. When she saw LilBit's crate and things missing she lost it. I have setup a little area with her dish, toy dog with her collar and tags. She spent time with the dogs and loved/exercised them, then proceeded to clean my kitchen and do dishes. I think women clean when they are upset. It bothers me a little knowing that Lil Bit will not be picked up from the vet's office until tomorrow, so Sat. through Wed. she is there. I was told after that I could have left a blanket with her. I don't want to ruminate and increase drama, so dealing with that. I think that I will get a little pawprint from her, I hope. I hope that you enjoyed the pics of her. SO on with life.....:wavey: Vicki


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - no matter how big or small it is hard for us to let them go

Run free and sleep softly Lilbit


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, she must have had a wonderful life to have lived this long.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What a sweetie , so sorry for your loss:-(


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Hali's Mom said:


> So sorry for your loss, she must have had a wonderful life to have lived this long.


She did and she was amazing. Such a good girl. Can really say that she never was naughty in her whole life...such a sweetie. The hardest part was even with her stomach and bowel issues, she would still spin circles for her treats. Made me question my decision right up to the minute, but as the vet tech said, "You took the best of care of her for the rough last year. Don't question your decision and don't ask "What if......" Good advice that......:wavey: Vicki and Amber


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I just read this and I want to add my condolences to the others. It is so very hard. One thing that I got comfort from was bringing them home. We have their box of ashes in the bedroom on our nightstands, one for Jesse and one for Cheyenne.


I have to agree-I've got 5 urns in my office of all of my furbabies. It's nice knowing they are always with me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amberbark said:


> Amber, our GR, is my husband's first dog. He said that if/when something happens to her (she is two) and this is what it is like.....he will NEVER get another dog. He was close to a whimpering mess.....close, but would not let himself. :wavey: Vicki


My husband was the same way after we lost our old guy at the age of 15.5 two years ago. He had such a hard time dealing with his passing. 

I adopted a young golden boy a few weeks after he'd passed. We weren't ready for him yet, but my girl was grieving and starting to withdraw. She was so close to my bridge boy. Now my husband and our current boy who has been with us almost 2.5 years are almost as inseparable as he and my bridge boy were.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry it was Lilbit's time to go. They take a piece of our heart with them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Vicki, Thank you so much for sharing her photos, wow - what an adorable girl. I especially loved the costume, what a good girl to indulge you like that. Sigh.... there is something 'not of this world' about our bonds with our special dogs, that we know we eventually will be left behind yet we still crave their love and companionship so much that we embrace them without hesitation. I'm so glad you had Lilbit for the time you were given. Thank you for loving her enough to let her go on. Thinking of you.... Kristy


----------

